# Recommend a Rescue



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

can someone recommend a good rescue group... every pit rescue that I have found has all "pit mixes" that to me don't look much like pitbulls... I mean if you know what you are looking for you can see it but I wish I could find some better looking dogs at a rescue anyone know of any


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Have you tried PETFINDERS. Just type in the breed of dog you are looking for and pages of that breed will come up. My sister was thinking of getting a westie in a yr or so she typed in westie and got 25pages of dogs.


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I encountered the same problem while searching for a purebred pitbull through a rescue organization. I have a very specific look that I like when it comes to this breed, and unfortunetly alot of these dogs dont have this look for some reason. You also have to consider that a dog that really sticks out, and appears to be purebred is going to be adopted faster than others. I know of two rescue organizations that I found on the internet that have a few good looking dogs. The first is *Missouri Pit Bull Rescue*. There are two litters of beautiful puppies along with the mother, so you can get a idea what they may grow up to look like. The second is *Hearts of Gold Pit Rescue*. I believe you posted a thread earlier regarding Chocolate Pitbulls, MPBR has a few chocolate pups. Hope this helps!!!Let me know!!!:goodpost:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

mpbr is an outstanding organization. If you are serious about a certain look, be patient. be ready to adopt by pre applying so you can be contacted when one arrives. I have rarely seen an adoption website who would highlight a purebred, it attracts the undesireable and wastes alot of time for the adoption office. pbrc is really most realistic with the dogs but hard to qualify. I think Erik got Ortega thru pbrc


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Also please remember that when adopting from a rescue or pound, just b/c the dog "looks" purebred doesn't mean they are. I've seen some pretty convincing mixes. Even buying from certain breeders doesn't assure that you're really getting what you pay for. Unless the dog comes with a pedigree, you just don't know.

You may want to start searching for certain characteristics other than looks. Ask yourself why you want the dog, what you plan on doing with the dog, how long the dog will be left alone during the day, etc. Then, start looking for a dog that best meets your lifestyle.

For example, if you work 8 hrs. a day and are not able to come home in the middle to take the dog out and spend some time with it during lunch, and you adopt a dog that looks exactly the way you want but has severe SA, you nor the dog will be happy in the long run. Also, you may be looking for a working dog and end up adopting one that is a couch potato. Or, you may be looking for a couch potato and end up with a high energy ball of fire.

Just be patient and I'm sure you'll find the perfect dog for you. Thank you so much for rescuing.


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah I already what I want in the way of other characteristics... and really Im not to picky the pup I have now is pretty high energy and the one I had before was just a mad man... I also grew up around pits... my grandfather had like 3 or 4 on his ranch, he loved them. so I understand that color is not the only thing I should look for but I want a brindle and I wont get one if it doesnt fit the other requirements too but If I cant find any brindle at all then I cant really start narrowing it down. so thats the goal, find enough that I can start to be picky. by the way thanks for the recommendations on the rescue groups everyone... its just what I need.


----------

